# Build Time



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey names steve aka Doey thought id start my build thread seen as im gunna be ordering my new kit from kevin at aac next week.
Kit consist's of 
1. Viair 400c Dual Pack Chrome
2. 50ft Roll 3/8" Air Line - Black
3. 50ft Roll 1/8" Air Line - Black gauges
4. 2x VIAIR 2" Dual Needle Gauge Black Face Illuminated 160psi
5. VIAIR 2" Single Needle Gauge Black Face Illuminated 160psi 
6. AVS Knucke Up 7 switch box
7. 3/8 Filter/Water Trap SMC ALL METAL 
8. ASCO 3/8 8-Valve FBSS kit
9. Firestone 99-02 Golf & GTI Rear kit
10. 2x UVAIR Aero Sport Front Bags with brackets and stainless braided
leader lines
11. 5 Gallon DOT APPROVED Aluminum
12. Fitting pack
13. Flow controls
Kit mite change a little from now until bein ordered cause im still thinkin about running 2 3gallon tanks, and changing the switch box.
Cars on coils at the moment but was on air but the kit i was running was just not good enough for what i wanted
Right time for pics 
with the old air on








old setup in the boot








As it sits now winter mode of course
















Thanks for lookin ive done alot of research into it im pretty sure ive got everything covered when it comes down to fitting the new kit but i hope some of you guys can help me out if i get stuck


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds like a solid setup. I look forward to your build.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Build Time (Doey20v)*

looks like you should be good with the new setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let me ask you, did you have any problems with your old valves?
i see they look like from airbait.com , just want to see you opinion.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Build Time (Rat4Life)*

Yep had quite i few problems with them sticking and leaking im from the uk and last winter the vavles were sticking all the time and it wasnt really that cold compared to the winter weather you guys get. I thought id go for manual valves this time so if 1 fails(which ive yet to hear) its just a case replacing it


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Build Time (Doey20v)*

good to know about the valves kuz i was contemplating them but since i havent heard much on them i think il be sure to do it right, looks good, cant wait to see the final product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Build Time (pielout)*

i like your rims


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

the bbs have gone to a new home
the next set will look good in the fitment stevens going for!
can't wait to see it fully dropped on the new kit doey!


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Build Time (PAULITO)*

Thank you








New set on there way


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Build Time (Doey20v)*

no problem


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Build Time (PAULITO)*


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Build Time (Doey20v)*

Maybe I am blind but what setup were you on before?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Air ride tech kit


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_Air ride tech kit 

Oh okay, good thing you're upgrading. Maybe do Bagyards for the fronts at least?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

I decided 2 go 4 aerosport bags up front maybe 1 day ill have bagyards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_I decided 2 go 4 aerosport bags up front maybe 1 day ill have bagyards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i guess after buying new coilovers it makes sense to go with aerosports, otherwise if you didn't buy new coils bagyards would be the the right solution.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Build Time (Doey20v)*

what coils are you gonna put the uvair over?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Kinda wish i went with bagyards







but u live and u learn, also needed new rear struts and something 2 roll around on while i waited 4 the new kit so made sense in some ways. The coils im running r called AP there a new line of coils just out made in the same factory as kw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Also picked up my new cage the other day gunna b gettin rid of the back seats so hopefully should look good with the air setup n cage


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

who makes that cage? 
looks nice.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

I got it 2nd hand from a guy on e38 forum in the uk, but u can get them off ebay there only for show and u will have 2 trim the bottom of them if u have got a sunroof but apart from that they bolt striaght in here's a link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-ROLL...A1318


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

looking foward to your install; your cage is pretty dope.


----------



## hcm (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Build Time (Travy)*

get this done already doey. youve had the coils in for months now








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Build Time (hcm)*








Lets just say the kits been ordered


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Looking good as always Doey. 
Make sure you get this done in time for Ultimate Dubs! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

roll bar is dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the car


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

i wonder if that cage could be bolted in to a beetle? Does anyone know if it would bolt up....it is the same chassis but i wonder if the rear wheel well areas are the same.?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Sick Doey... can't wait to see this all set..


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

Thanks mate







small update managed 2 get a small unit 4 next 2 nothing 4 the next couple of months perfect size 4 fitting the new air.Started stripping the interior out ready 4 when the kit turns up also trail fitted my cage here's some pics , well quite a few
























Seats out 








Dash trims out 








pic of the unit
















Then i trail fitted the cage, it fitted fine little worried about fitting it when its sprayed but im sure it will fine



























_Modified by Doey20v at 1:09 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Nope it was fine tight but fine lol,U will need 2 trim it if u have a sunroof


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Haha good job on renting out a unit for a couple of months. I would love to do that sometime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The cage looks great Doey!


----------



## hcm (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*

looks good doey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks man kit should b here friday i cant wait, then the real updates should start 2 happen lol


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

oh snap RHD conversion? JB 20th with no sunroof! jk nice cage good luck on the build car looks good.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

Nope from england thanks all the same


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Special delivery








Kit came 2day really pleased with the quailty of the kit got 2 say a big thanks 2 kev at aac 4 putting up with all my questions and sorting everything out 4 me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Here's some pics 
































Gunna hopefully b sorting the wood out 4 the rear build this weekend and get things started


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

nice, i wanted to grab that brass knuckle switch from Kev awhile back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Yeah soon as i saw it i had 2 have it


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_Yeah soon as i saw it i had 2 have it









I was building on a budget or i wouldve








Now i'm just lazy to go back and re run and re wire everything








G/l on the build up, its all fun from here!


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Thanks man im hoping everything works out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_Thanks man im hoping everything works out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh it wont







But itll be fun when it does


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*








was gunna say when u built your front struts did u put the lower bracket on ive heard some people dont bother they just sit the bag straight on the coil adjuster ?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_







was gunna say when u built your front struts did u put the lower bracket on ive heard some people dont bother they just sit the bag straight on the coil adjuster ?

Mine IS on there but thats just by choice, considering i paid fiddy bucks for each pair







. Like you said you dont really need it tho, just as long as the top is on there


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wonder if it makes a big difference there only like 5mm thick


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wonder if it makes a big difference there only like 5mm thick









It's funny how important 5mm becomes once you install air








I've always liked this car. Can't wait to see some updated pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

sizing up your wood right now stephen.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Guess the bottom plates will b left out then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice 1 matt do work 2nite mate


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Updates so me and matt (aka team rob n big ;D ) started my build 4 the tanks, started by goin 2 are local diy store 2 get the wood n screws etc, ended gettin it 4 next 2 nothing cause the was a happy ***** chick working








1st pic quick smoke :
















Then built the frame
























Then screwed in the block mounts 4 the tanks 








offered up the tanks 








This is roughly how much of the tanks will b showin through the false floor








Bottom of the build cut n test fitted
















then fixed 2 the frame 








And finished
































Sorry if its a bit pic heavy but thought id show u the stages in the build 8) 8)
Big thanks 2 matt 4 helpin me out i owe u








Gunna start on building the floor in the spare wheel well tomorrow 4 the compressors and valves so more updates when thats done ;D


_Modified by Doey20v at 8:06 PM 1-24-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like fun dude! I think I need to redu my trunk soon


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

did you check if the back seat will close? those corners of your box looks a little high or you not running any back seat?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Not running a back seat , once ive finished the tank build im gunna build another false floor where the base of the back seats r http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Valves built


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

More updates valve n compressor board made, mate phil came round 2 lend a hand cheers geezer here's the pics 
Board cut








Wrapped in thick clothe








Valves n earth blocks mounted








Phil very happy with the result :lol: 








Flow controls sat on just 2 show u where there goin 








Everything on
















Comments welcome sorry 4 the phone pics


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Rite more updates done all the wires from the valves and connected all the earths 2 the earth block doesnt look like alot but it tokk me ages lol


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Very clean, me likes... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (BIG_ANT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hcm (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (mortician)*

lookin good doey!! is it going to be done for ud?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (hcm)*

Yeah should b mate just waiting 4 my rims and havent got much left 2 do on the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hcm (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

excellent to hear mate. cant wait to see it done


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

More updates 
Floor done 
























Valve board in but still need 2 connect everything still waiting on some fittings though 








;D


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

oh man, valve floor is soo nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

looks very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
with the tanks flush with false floor , the trunk space is still perfectly usable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

showcar yo!


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

More updates front struts built cheers 4 helpin out matt, cant believe we done it in the fookin snow lol 
Sorry about the poopy phone pics


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

nice man, really likin the set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

hopefully the weather will be kind this weekend so bare **** will get done. cant believe we took the front coils off in the snow on tues. haha.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Was crazy lol this weekend it shall b running


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

look forward to seeing this completed. I'm curious to see how the extending false floor you are still outting in where the rear seats were will tie in with the roll bar
_page 3 is for bagged JB's_


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_look forward to seeing this completed. I'm curious to see how the extending false floor you are still outting in where the rear seats were will tie in with the roll bar
_page 3 is for bagged JB's_

DITTO! I am excited to see that because I am in the same boat but i haven't gotten the cage yet. this build is kinda my deciding factor in that.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

thats a pretty trunk setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

this is faaking noice. I wish my boot edge was higher.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (SLK)*

Thanks 4 the comments guys basicaly im goin 2 b makin another false floor where the rear seat is it will step down a little from the rear setup, then with the rear cage it mounts on the wheel arches but u cut ur rear cards around it 2 hind the mounts hope that made sense







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

More updates change my mind on the cage its now matt black








Phil doin the primer 








1st coat of matt black 








and more keepin it ghetto







h34r: 
























Done a bit 2 the valve board put some extra bushing under the compressors 2 quiten them down








Then decide 2 cut my top bushing 2 gain an extra 1inch drop :blink: 








My worried face :wacko: :lol: 








Thata about untill 2moro big thanks 2 james n phil 4 helpin me out :wub:


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

looking real good mate
glad you cut the top mounts?
you doing more tomorrow?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah gunna b fitting the cage and wiring everything up , also should get the front shocks in but got 2 cut the coil adjuster a little cause i cant get the leader line in


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah that always happens, is there clearance for the bottom bolts of the aero bag with the adjuster, i had to trim mine so that it would sit flat!


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah thats fine im not running the bottom plate cause with out it , it gives me an extra 5mm drop and the bag sits perfect on the adjuster anyway


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Small update sprayed the tanks at the weekend with phil thanks 4 the help mate, only ended up spraying the tops which r showin trying 2 save a bit of cash at the moment got 2 pay 4 my rear tyres yet


----------



## hcm (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

yea dude. looking fresh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks good. Keep it up!


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Decided 2 trim the tank cover 2nite not the best trimming job in the world but i gave it my best shot








Marked out the foam 








Cut








Board wrapped in foam 








Wrapped in vinyl








In the car crap pic cause it was dark but u get the point


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome man, now just get a nice day time shot to really show off the jazz blue.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

My new rims










_Modified by Doey20v at 4:03 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Travy)*

They remind me AC schnitzers.
Like i said on EG so fukn legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

Yeah its rubbish


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

yeah they suck! i'll swap you my 19's and 700 english my way for them, sir.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

nice Doey


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Test fit done, tyres monday







h34r:


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

soooo awesome. i kinda liked the Image wheels on kracked-gti's flat black gti but i think on your they will look perfect since you dont have R bumpers...


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah i no wat u mean there 18's i like them better in 17s hence why i went 4 them lol


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Get those new pics posted up Doey!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gENERIX_* »_Get those new pics posted up Doey!









x2 also meant to say the hatch turned out nice.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

holy ish your trunk set up is ILL!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Nearly finished im rollin the arches 2day and cleaning up the trunk


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

legit


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Car looks superb*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

damn **** looks so good!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

so fresh and so clean clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_so fresh and so clean clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif need more pics.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Dddaaammnnnn, I love it!


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

LOOKS AMAZING







Oh, and more pics of the red car next to it please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif IFXs


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Maybe its disrespectful to say...but I wish this car had skirts...I liked it sans skirts on the BBS...
But...what do I know? I know that those wheels make me wanna start a grow op








Veeerry Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Im considering skirts when i get it sprayed which is not gunna happen 4 a long time lol


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

damn stephen, your car looks so good its unreal! the stance is perfect! i think you got the wheel fitment spot on, and by accident. lol


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Thanks sean, thats the funny thing about it, it was pure wheel whore luck


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

haha for real. the rear wheel fits so nice up in the fender. stretch is perfect too


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Looks sick. Im glad its finally low, because it wasn't in the feature


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Yeah im happy with the rear, but im so close 2 laying frame up front







im not gunna stop till its on the floor


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_Looks sick. Im glad its finally low, because it wasn't in the feature









So true its not even funny







i need 2 try and get it in there again this time with proper low


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

What kind of saw is that you used to trim the bushings?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (DEV!N)*

Just a normal hacksaw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Was it hard?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Wasnt 2 bad goin through the rubber took a while when the saw hit the metal inside the bush, Wouldnt say it was hard though


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (hcm)*

Those image ifx's are my fav!


----------

